# 12 week old puppy help.



## Michael Moore (Feb 5, 2017)

Hi y'all, I have a slight problem and I need some insight. I have a 12 week old puppy named Max, and today was his first day of obedience class. Max is a really good puppy, he is already crate trained, house trained, and we are still working on his biting inhibition. But he is getting better and realizing how hard he can nip. That brings me to my problem which started today, I went to see a dog trainer at Sit means Sit, the trainer instructed me to sit on Max and hold his mouth shut until he sumbits whenever he chews on me or my clothes. So I followed the trainer's advice today, and my dog is showing an aggressive side I have never seen. He has never snarled and growled menacing at me until I started following my trainers instructions. Am I just being to soft or was the trainer instructing me the correct way to make my dog listen to me? Is there an alternative way for me to teach him? I'm really conflicted because I want to be a very good handler of Max. Also, I have always had dogs, most of them have been shepherd mixes and he is my first pure GSD, also he is a show line not a working line. Thanks for reading, and if you reply and big fat double thanks.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Ditch your trainer! There are a thousand ways to deal with puppy biting - restraining them only makes them mad, as you have found out. 

The trainers as Sit Means Sit are a mixed bag - some are good, some just bought the franchise and have limited dog experience. 

Your pup isn't being aggressive - your pup is feeling attacked - wouldn't you react aggressively is someone forcefully sat you down and restrained you and taped your mouth shut? You'd have every right to act out, and not trust this person ever again. 

That is not the relationship you want to build with your pup - you can get better advice here, and for free.


----------



## Liffey (Jan 12, 2017)

Wow, that is definitely not the method I would use. 

I have heard trainers advise that when your dog bites/nips at you, you should make the same sound its sibling would make - a LOUD, high pitched EEEEEP! I have seen that work. With my own, when he was a puppy, if he put his mouth on me I just completely froze and stopped acknowledging him. As soon as he let go I would praise and play with him, but if he put his mouth on me again I would freeze... repeat. Also, always make sure something appropriate to bite is within reach - a tennis ball, stuffed toy, whatever he likes. If my puppy clamped down on something inappropriate (arm, clothing, shoes) I would just take it away without a fuss and give him something he was allowed to bite/chew. This worked really well for me but that's just my experience.

I really would NOT physically intimidate or try to overpower your dog. That could teach him that he should be afraid of you and need to defend himself against you. Not setting up a good foundation. 12 weeks is really young. Be positive, patient, clear, firm, but gentle. Good luck!


----------



## Kyrielle (Jun 28, 2016)

At 12 weeks, just keep shoving a toy in his mouth. Give him chews to focus on. Play tug with a toy, so he's not tempted to use your hands/clothes for tug (it'll also rebuild his trust in you). And if he gets really annoying and just won't stop, put him in his crate.

It's going to be a WHILE before he learns to stop mouthing you.


----------



## Misha111 (Oct 31, 2016)

If my pups bit me, I would give a high pitched yelp. If they paused, I would redirect them to an acceptable chew. If the yelp amped them up, i would remove myself and if they were really determined, I would crate them for a time out. The message being, if you want to play with me, don't bite me.

Your pup is only 12 weeks, he is still doing what he thinks is natural and you are trying to get him to the learn the rules of the house. He sounds a clever pup, I don't think anyone should advise you to force the rules on him. You want him to stop because it is more rewarding being with you, not because you have forced him.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Never heard that one before. Redirect, shove a toy in his face, as soon as he takes it, praise him. I don't get why anyone would physically hold a puppies mouth shut...the trainer should be kept as far away from dogs as possible. 

You can learn alot from the people here. Read, listen, ask questions and you will have all (most) of the tools you need to raise a great dog.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

My boy got annoyed when we shoved toys at him, he wanted to play with us, not the toy. We started using leather gloves to rough-house a bit. That was until his bite got too strong for that game. By then he had learned the value of the Kong Woobah. (not a chew toy, use it to play with your dog and then put it away). 
I put treats into rinsed plastic juice bottles to use as puzzles games and free chew toys. I give my dogs crunchy apple slices and carrots. I let him tear apart big cardboard boxes. It made a mess but it was worth it. It helped get him through the teething months.

Sometimes he got mouthy because he was trying to tell us he needed to go out to pee, and we hadn't pick up his other hints. If he was just being overly playful, I stood up and folded my arms and walked forward towards him. When he backed up and sat down, I'd smile and praise him. If you jump backwards and squeal, it makes nipping all the more exciting! 

It does get better. Redirect as much as you can and give him opportunities to use that wonderful biting skill for the power of good. When you tell him NO, give him something else that he Can Do. By the way, that works with people, too.


----------



## SnowShepherdJ (Feb 6, 2017)

Michael Moore said:


> my dog is showing an aggressive side I have never seen. He has never snarled and growled menacing at me until I started following my trainers instructions.


As an owner of a fearful aggressive puppy, I can tell you that the puppy nipping is nothing compared to the stress you will have to go through once your pup develops a habit of acting aggressive. Please stop what you are doing now and listen to others' opinions and use positive reinforcement methods on young puppies! Also I would pay attention to how he reacts to strangers' friendly handling after this incident and make sure to start counter conditioning assp if he shows fearful behaviours towards strangers' hands. All the best


----------



## cccollinnn (Nov 1, 2016)

That trainer sounds bad. You would snarl at someone if they did that to you as well. I was in the same place as you when my GSD was 12 weeks. My girlfriend was at her wits end as he would constantly nip at her pant legs & socks. 

Get some band-aids, keep plenty of toys handy, redirect constantly, praise when he does the right thing & chews on his toy, & try not to get too angry when he gets you good...remember he has no idea that biting hurts or the difference between his toy & your hand. It will get better I promise. It is going to take some time & it is going to seem like he will never stop. At 6 months my GSD still gets me if I have my hand in the wrong spot on his toy but he no longer nips like he did at 12 weeks. Sometimes he will find himself with my arm in his mouth but he won't bite down at all. Your dog is house trained at 12 weeks, he's smart, he'll get it.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

quote "The trainers as Sit Means Sit are a mixed bag - some are good, some just bought the franchise and have limited dog experience. "

yup . And they come out in vehicles that are rolling billboards .

So . One day when grabbing some stuff at the grocery I came back to my vehicle to see that the original car beside me had left and the space was now occupied by a mini van slathered in 'trainer advertising" (franchise).

I asked a few questions as if I were considering maybe having them come out for some help with the dog. NOT.

huh . Not only was there no ability to help with a true problem , there was not even the competency to train for basic manners , to train for the basic companion dog title . The CD title as a guideline for a well mannered dog , not to the specs for a competitive points oriented trial.

There was also a period when the Dog Whisperer was at his height of popularity and he would have well attended events 
The attendees were like disciples . Go home , set the dog up for a problem they didn't have in the first place and then practice some correction as per advice given during the seminar. 

It may have been 100% correct for that specific dog and situation presented by Milan --- but not for Snoopy at home.

All this provided a good income stream for the local good trainers who had to undo damage.

so back to the muzzle grab till the pup submits . What is learned ? Nothing constructive.
You were putting a great deal of social pressure on the dog . If you were able to monitor his body response you would have seen a rise in heart beat , and adrenaline. 
The dog panicked because this is threatening to him. He was snarling because he was self-protective defensive.

You are not the dog's chew toy . You have been given some good advice by the other posters.


----------

